# Model 3 UI language options - for the worldly savvy!



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> So, we've now established that car color is another key element of regional diversity!


Now you bring up an interesting question. Will a TESLA 3 UI system speak to you in English or the regional language? Will the prompts on the UI also be in that regional language? I hadn't really thought about it because Americans tend to be pretty ethnocentric. I would love my car to speak to me in some foreign language like British English, "By Jove, you've left the bloody bonnet open" or Canadian, "the next Supercharger is 30 kilometers ahead where you can get poutine and a double-double, eh" or Aussie, "SLOW DOWN! or the constable will be on you like a one-legged man in an arse kicking contest!" and let's not forget Spanish. "Caramba cabron, el cargador es muy lejos"


----------



## Michael Russo

ModFather said:


> Now you bring up an interesting question. Will a TESLA 3 UI system speak to you in English or the regional language? Will the prompts on the UI also be in that regional language? (...)


I cannot imagine it any other way... on my Beemer, depending on my mood, I either set it English, French, German or Italian... 
Rarely do I resort to Spanish or Dutch, though I could understand it, 'cause the car would start to feel like a cuckoo's nest...


----------



## dudeman

Michael Russo said:


> I cannot imagine it any other way... on my Beemer, depending on my mood, I either set it English, French, German or Italian...
> Rarely do I resort to Spanish or Dutch, though I could understand it, 'cause the car would start to feel like a cuckoo's nest...


Another reason to move all buttons to screen. Can show text in any language. After all it's the iPhone of cars.


----------



## tracksyde

ModFather said:


> I would love my car to speak to me in some foreign language like British English, "By Jove, you've left the bloody bonnet open" or Canadian, "the next Supercharger is 30 kilometers ahead where you can get poutine and a double-double, eh" or Aussie, "SLOW DOWN! or the constable will be on you like a one-legged man in an arse kicking contest!" and let's not forget Spanish. "Caramba cabron, el cargador es muy lejos"


I just found out this is possible in a Mini (as in Cooper). However, the issue is, if you want the car to speak with a British accent, it's expecting to hear commands with a British accent (and vocabulary). Kind of a problem.

It is possible on an iPhone though (change Siri to British but keep the language 'American English'). So I guess there is hope.


----------



## orcinus

Just don't change it to Scottish English.
Or make sure you do, if actually Scottish.


----------



## Michael Russo

tracksyde said:


> I just found out this is possible in a Mini (as in Cooper). However, the issue is, if you want the car to speak with a British accent, it's expecting to hear commands with a British accent (and vocabulary). Kind of a problem.
> It is possible on an iPhone though (change Siri to British but keep the language 'American English'). So I guess there is hope.





orcinus said:


> Just don't change it to Scottish English.
> Or make sure you do, if actually Scottish.


Off topic warning red alert...


----------



## ModFather

orcinus said:


> Just don't change it to Scottish English.
> Or make sure you do, if actually Scottish.


Dog, that's the funniest video I've seen in a long time. Well done!

In Californican language, we pronounce it "leben" but since we are a bilingual State, the elevators also speak pocho Chicano and "onnnnnce" also works.

EDIT: I better add the







or someone might take me seriously!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

In their situation I would've taken the elevator up to floor "ten" and then walk up one flight.  The Braveheart impression at the end was hilarious!


----------



## Kizzy

Sadly, changing language is not something that can be done from the UI (at least not in the U.S. market).


----------

